# Help!!



## Musique_Girl (Sep 1, 2005)

Does anyone have the sheet music for "Love Story", "Mariage D'amour" and "Souvenir D'enfance"??? if you do....Please email it to me....here is my email address.....

[email protected]

Musique Girl

P.S Thank you sooooo much!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A general point: This forum is a not a place for sheetmusic-exchanges, if it is not legal...

Daniel.


----------



## jdavid (Oct 4, 2011)

Somebody's getting married (and also 'what Daniel said').



Musique_Girl said:


> Does anyone have the sheet music for "Love Story", "Mariage D'amour" and "Souvenir D'enfance"??? if you do....Please email it to me....here is my email address.....
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

jdavid said:


> Somebody's getting married (and also 'what Daniel said').


Someone _was_ getting married.


----------

